# Peugeuot 607



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I want a car, keeping the Mondeo estate as a workhorse, was hoping to sell the hatch. Last week I spent Â£250 on having a tiny bit of marking painted over on the rear wheel arch, just so that I could sell it as mint, Carolyn pranged it yesterday starting at exactly the same spot and then rippling the whole side  Going to give it to my nephew "as is".

I want maxiumum luxury for minimum cash, German cars are out, they ride too harsh, are dismal to look at and the interiors depress me. I want big comfy seats and a soft compliant ride and lots of buttons to press. I don't do big mileage nowadays , maybe 6-7k a year so economy does not bother me. I am thinking about one of these, primarily becuase I like the rear lights. Any opinions, alternative car suggestions welcomed (but no Alfa's)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Citroen C5

A Rep. told me it is the best car he's ever had with superb engine


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

The police use the new vauxhall astra saloon and ford focus estates. The astra is by far the best panda I've ever driven (when I was a wooly jumper  ). They both seem very reliable too.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

C6 is a corker IMO


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Griff said:


> C6 is a corker IMO


+1

The French automobile industry has come on leaps and bounds in the past few years IMHO. I like the Peugeot, too - I especially like the front end air scoop...


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I think, I would not be fair, so no comments 

Except, that Peugeot and Citroen are the 2 brands of the same companies (PSA). It seems that Citroen is much more successfull actually with its new models from the "C" series than Peugeot.

Bertrand


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> The police use the new vauxhall astra saloon and ford focus estates. The astra is by far the best panda I've ever driven (when I was a wooly jumper  ). They both seem very reliable too.


I want maximum luxury so a Focus or Astra will not be condsidered thank you Mr Cam. 

1. Must be good looking with stylish (preferably pointless) features.

2. Big comfy seats.

3. Big boot and bonnet.

4. Mucho buttons.

That's it


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Griff said:


> Citroen C5
> 
> A Rep. told me it is the best car he's ever had with superb engine


Its advertised as being 'unmistakeably German' - whatever that means.

Some of the big Jap ones? Toyota Camry, Honda Legend etc


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> C6 is a corker IMO


They are Griff, a beautiful car, but too new for me, I can't afford one right now.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What about one of these Mark :huh:










Sorry :tongue2:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sure he'd much prefer a McLaren


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Mark,

Just done 30K miles in a March 07 version, my previous company car. I had the 2.2 170bhp Executive model. I certainly wouldn't buy one new - mine was Â£27k and after three years could have bought it for Â£5,700.

Which means they are great value second hand, but the 170 versions are relatively rare. Most seem to be the 134 bhp version.

Mine was very reliable, first service at 20k miles. Some of the rubber trim on the rear edge of the door frame perished and the plastic wheeel centres discoloured. Only other problem was garage connected management system up wrong after service, but this remedied in minutes.

170hp diesel engine is a twin turbo, shared with Ford and Jag and a cracker. Monster torque from about 1300rpm and max torque at 1500rpm if I remember. Car went astonishingly well in mid range and was great for both cruising and overtaking. Monster overhangs front and rear and a poor turning circle, but f&r parking sensors meant no dings even in multi storey car parks.

Did over 40 mpg all the time as well.

Ride good but not as good as French cars of old, or probably a contemporary C5 (the old model).

Mine had all the toys including double glazed side windows,electric heated seats front & rear, electric blind, flash stereo (though don't know if this worked all the time on all speakers), integrated phone (simcard in the dash), xenon lights etc.

Satnav had an hilarious French second level voice synthesis. A posh English female voice would say 'At the end of the road turn right' whereupon frogsync would add 'Keeceley Rod' if one was making for Keighley for example.

Electric mirrors had a mind of their own as to whether to bother folding out - sometimes you only realised they were folded in when on a motorway slip road.

Only other gripe was a sudden increase in road noise, cured by replacing a bald rear tyre at 25K, but it looked like an alignment issue was causing uneven wear.

I would certainly not put my own cash into a new one, but one like mine would make a great s/h buy.

I would be interested to try both the old and new C5's depending on new or second hand.

If you are interested, try Telegraph Motoring on line - November 2006 - an article called 'The Discreet Charm of the Borgeousie' - convinced me to order one in place of a 5 Series, but using someone eles's money.  .

Hope this helps,

Graham

ps Got a BMW 320D Touring again now. My third. Love it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

If economy isn't an issue, then get yourself an old Jag or Merc. You can pick up some crackers with FSH for very little dosh. If you buy one of the right age and spec it should have very little depreciation, and if you want to disguise it's vintage then slap a cheap private plate on it.

Buy a white one and you can do weddings in your spare time :lol:, or don a trilby and sheepskin ................. err on second thoughts, stick with the Peugeot.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Lee, I have always wanted an old XJ6 Jag, all that wood and chrome  but maybe not to buy with my own cash though, my neighbour runs them and changes them every 2 or 3 years, he never manages to actually sell one as they just disolve or become unviable at MOT time.

Graham, thank you for all that info, very interesting but maybe be not so interesting that I wanted to read it twice :tongue2: I think that I will get one.

Phil, have you anything sensible to add to the thread?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

lexus ls400 or gs300 they are as cheap as alphas at the moment and build quality to die for .

i agree as well the new big citreons are a stupendous looking car .

otherwise id be looking around for a vw pheaton with high mileage .

jason


----------



## GT2200 (Oct 27, 2008)

The 607 is a real bargain to be had, i see them going for very little at auction, so if you go for one then don't expect too much residual.

The C6 is stunning.......i don't do French, so me saying this is something.

I personally wouldn't consider anything English (flame me if you wish).

Alfa's I've nevered owned one, due to my long standing concern of electrical gremlins......though a 166 with the stonking V6 motor is also a real bargain.

I know you say you don't do Germany cars, but what about an ML Merc, it's big, comfy, should have plenty of toys and won't cost the earth.

Just my 2pence worth.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The XJ6 had rust problems. The twin exhaust ones cost a bomb to replace and the car had other problems as it aged.

Better off with a Volvo S80 IMO


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Griff said:


> Better off with a Volvo S80 IMO


Mark, I was going to suggest an older S80. Make sure it doesn't have sports suspension or big wheels. They're often used as airport cars, so some come with high mileage for low prices, having been well looked after. Very nice interior and lots of buttons!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Better off with a Volvo S80 IMO
> ...


Thank you, another car that has had zero impact on me, they look interesting though and I have an ace independent Volvo garage nearby. Will do some research but they are not as pretty as the 607 are they?

Sport suspension and low profile tyres are things I don't like, why would you want them in the pot hole ridden, gatso infested UK?


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

How about the 406 coupe? I know it doesn't have four doors, but it has plenty of interior space and great looks.


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

How about a Jag s-type? They are very good value and come up very high on the JD Power servey, also just got the best exec car in the annual Auto Express survey as well. A lot of car for the money, the dealers are also very good and surprisingly good value for money.

As someone else said put a private plate on it and no one would know how old it is.

I bought the Type R version last year 4.2 V8 with Supercharger and 400BHP :tongue2: A real wolf in sheeps clothing.

A bit of a guzzler though so maybe the 2.7d or 3 litre petrol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Griff said:


> The XJ6 had rust problems. The twin exhaust ones cost a bomb to replace and the car had other problems as it aged.
> 
> Better off with a Volvo S80 IMO


I think jaguar addressed the rust problems by making the later XJ (X350) with Aluminium from 2003 onwards.

I've always promised myself a jag. I think it comes from being born in the 60's when Jags were the puppies dangly bits, nowdays they seem to be viewed as old mans cars. Who cares, I'm rapidly approaching old manhood anyway :cry2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

catflem said:


> I've always promised myself a jag. I think it comes from being born in the 60's when Jags were the puppies dangly bits, nowdays they seem to be viewed as old mans cars. Who cares, I'm rapidly approaching old manhood anyway :cry2:


Yes, child of the 60's here, Jags have an it has an emotional pull, wood, chrome, leather etc  But I need to be able to afford to have it serviced. 

OF, 406 coupe's are beautiful....but too small for my needs.


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

> lexus ls400 or gs300


I'd have to agree with a Lexus. For anything more comfy, you'd have to be driving your living room sofa.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

"Mucho Buttons"  :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> "Mucho Buttons"  :lol:


I was hoping that you might be able to provide some constructive advice PG. Are the motorways littered with faulty 607's? 

What would you buy, a Volvo S80 or a 607?

I don't want you to say "A Honda" becuase I will not buy Japanese.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a Volvo V70 D5 SE Auto, which while not a saloon is pretty near identical to an S80 to drive and inside.

Stunningly comfy seats and more buttons than you can shake a stick at if you get a highly speced one. Diesel returns 38-45mpg even in an automatic and I have so far had nothing other than a few bulbs actually break.

Volvo main stealer prices for servicing are obscene, but independents do a great job at about Â£180 per service.

I would highly recommend one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > "Mucho Buttons"  :lol:
> ...


Have a look through the Volvo car club site and you may pick up some useful titbits.

http://www.volvoforums.org.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=19

If you don't like Japanese or German cars, make sure you have a good read up and research the S80 - I know nothing about that particular model so it may be completely Swedish or Ford, but I own a V40 which is basically a Mitsubishi (no)Carisma, with a Renault engine.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

theres some very cheap range rovers about and if you find the right garage can be serviced quite cheaply too . a car ive always liked the look of is the chevy 300c very imposing looking as big as wembley stadium and all the toys too ,not sure what servicing costs though but being american must be simple i would have thought.

jason.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Best bet overall is a FSH Citroen C5 in leather


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Try a Chrysler 300C, if you're not worried about economy, there should be some s/h ones about by now


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

From Honest John's website, results of recent BCA auctions:

Peugeot 407 2.0HDI 136 SE, 2004/54, 99k miles Â£3,050s

Peugeot 407 SW 1.6HDI 110SE, sat, 2005/55, 34k miles Â£4,800s

Jaguar X-Type 2.2V6 S, 2004/54, 139k miles Â£2,550s

Jaguar X-Type 2.0D Classic, 2005/55, 52k miles Â£4,850s

Jaguar X-Type 2.0D SE, 2004/53, 56k miles Â£5,750s

Citroen C5 2.0HDI 136 Exclusive, 06 reg, 32k miles Â£5,250s


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Glad I am buying a car and not selling one


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Glad I am buying a car and not selling one


oh yeah dealers are slashing their wrists right now ,one of my clients is involved with the renault dealership and hes basically trying everything to get people to buy ,id never buy new anyway .

did you see top gear when they where sayiing about the aston and merc depreciation - my accountant has both those cars funny for a guy thats lost over a hundred k on his cars in 3 years he still seams very chipper.

jason.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > "Mucho Buttons"  :lol:
> ...


I hate answering these quandries because I have a jaded view. I see all the ones that break down but never the ones that don't.

I used to see a lot of escorts broken down but then Ford sold hundreds of thousands of them, I don't think I've ever been to a Countach, if you get what I mean. I don't know how many Meganes Renault sold for example but I'm certain a dis proportinate number of them break down.

I always tell people who ask to check the JD power / what car / auto express / which etc, ratings, based of real owners views, which is exactly why I would recommend Honda, Toyota, Nissan for reliability.

I have met owners who say I should never have sold the vectra and ones who say why did I buy this vauxhall crap, it's all subjective on how each individual car behaves. I had a bad experience with a Zanussi washing machine, broke down 3 times in it's 1st month, finally repalced it only for the 2nd one to blow up, but the 3rd one hasn't put a foot wrong in 5 years.

I don't like french cars, never have, but that's a personal thing, I know many colleagues who have owned them, so personally I'd by the Sven mobile.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It was hard deciding bewteen the beautiful 607 and the pragmatic Volvo so I bought something else. Had a meeting with a guy in Coalville this morning and he had one, never noticed them before, bleedin ugly , but I liked it, this afternoon I bought one.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

What did you get?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Robert said:


> What did you get?


Thank you Robert 

One of these  I *know* it is ugly, possibly the ugliest vehicle ever but, it is very comfy though, I pick it up tomorrow, a 2004 model that nobody wants because it's so thirsty. I should have just bought a 607 instead of doing research, when you research you only find reasons not to buy what you want.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A full frontal of one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bugger me a budget Honda :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my dad has the kia version of it and although quite a nice vehicle ,its an ok car and a rubbish offroader ,the plastics used inside are like a cheap wheely bin the good side of these are they are very good towers quite thirsty and yep very ugly .

reasonably safe though and an ok second hand purchase should do a job i suppose ,personally though id have bought the pug at least that has a bit of charecter and the uncertainty of breaking down .

jason.


----------

